# Piraya Tanks



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

you guys think i can house 1 piraya in a 55gl


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

No way.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

cool. you mind explaining


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

depends on the size you get it at. if small then yes as a grow out tank. for life, no, the piraya will outgrow the tank


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

so do they grow bigger than cariba, if soo why are reds the smallest of the pygos. does anyone know ?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

piraya is the biggest pygo species.
http://opefe.com/piraya.html


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

u could keep one in there for a good amount of time, but i wouldn't house it for life.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree with everything above


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

As been said it depends on the fish size... a small specimen should do OK for a while but eventually you will need a bigger tank...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Largest P species:

Piraya
Manueli
Rhom

Pygos growth rate may be alot faster than a Rhom's or Manueli, so it will easily outgrow that 55G and be very stressed. So don't do it unless you have something nice and big for him, and if you can, get a tank at least 24" wide.

Oh yeah and OPEFE states a minimum of 125G per piraya







(I think that was also quoted by another member recently)


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

great thanks guys!

heres another question, how come reds are the smallest pygos, is it cause of their location? is it because theyr hunted the most ?


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

1- standard 55gal is what? 12" wide? def need 20-24" wide for a fish that'll get 10+" within 2 years...

2- if i'm not mistaking, pygos don't cohab in the wild for geographical reasons. they were all considered as RBP before, Caribas being the venezualan form, Piraya the brazilian. so probably geographical issues have something to do with it


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Nattereri are just a smaller species thats all.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Reds and caribe are the same size. Pirayas are the freaks of the Fam.


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

i have reds and caribe together....









i would like a piraya, but from what ive heard, they kill all the group, most of the time, expecialy at breeding seizon...
i followed a lot of the cohabs at international forums piraya caribe reds,) but most of cohabs dont stand a longer time...
i wouldnt do it... cuase when you raise a fish that small, its hard to let him go...or you have to buy a BIG aquarium he can full grown...

my aquarium is 900 L ... 3 big ass caribe,s and 9 reds 5 years old....









caribe and reds same size??? i see that my reds are not as big as the caribe...caribe ar faster growing then reds....
my reds 5 year old are not as big as the 3 year old caribe ...but thats what i saw... 
it looks like the caribe s are on steroids haha.... much different then REDS... but thats what i see...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Nattereri are the smallest. Then Cariba then Piraya.


----------

